# Cfm To Blow Out Water Lines ??



## georgieboy (Aug 20, 2007)

*

Group: Members
Posts: 2
Joined: 20-August 07
Member No.: 6145

Thanks for replies.

I need to know what CFM Compessor will I need to blow out water lines . I see that PSI would best be between 20 and 40.

I keep seeing the reference to Blowing out the water lines. What is the minimum size of compressor that I can use to do this. Do I need one with a tank ? What size tank in gallons ? Clearly PSI alone is not enough information.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I use this one from Porter Cable. It creates 3.5 cfm @ 40 psi, which is the pressure that I use to blow out my lines.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

georgieboy said:


> *
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 2
> ...


You could do it with almost any size compressor as long as it put out 30 psi. You could do it with a tank, but if your blowing out all of the lines, you would have to refill it several times. If your going to get one, I would look at a small 3 gallon tank compressor. Should be able to get one for around $100. You want something that is light enough to carry out to the camper.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Any small compressor will do. Heck, I am sure that you could use one of those little 12 volt jobs. I have a threaded fitting that goes on the city water inlet. It has a valve stem. I then use a tire chuck that has a clamp on it to hold it on. It is really that simple. Just open the low points and have at it.

It did it in about 10 minutes on Wednesday. I am not ready or the pink stuff until next weeked, but it is starting to get chilly here.

BTW..I have a 60 gallon shop compressor in the garage. It is just a little guy







, but it gets the job done. It was well worth the money spent and space allocated for it. It also helps to have 150' of air hose lying it the garage.

Keep Camping,

Tim


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I just did this last night and the "manual" from Keystone says 30psi.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I am planning to do this tomorrow, but am looking for tips on how you connect the air hose to the city water inlet. I bought a fitting from CW, but looking at it, it would appear you would have to slip the air hose over the fitting and use a hose clamp to keep it in place. The fitting has about 4 small holes in the end...not what I thought it would be.

Any help out there ??

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I use something like this:









Use the chuck from the air compressor to put the air in, just like airing up a tire.

Make sure you open a faucet first. The air can compress in the lines, but the water cannot. Air forces the water through the lines and into the holding tank. Remember to do the outside shower as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

shake1969 said:


> I use something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say the water goes into the holding tanks, you mean after draining into the shower/sink from the faucets, right ?

At first I thought you were blowing from the faucet towards the fresh water tank, but don't think that's the case.

I can't find a pic of the cap I bought at CW. Where did you get the one you use? I don't recall seeing one of those at CW.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

That is the adapter I have as well, screws onto the city water connection outside, drain your fresh water tank, open all faucets and start blowing air.


----------

